# Bow help/suggestion



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

I am in the process of purchasing a new bow, I have shot a number of different ones over the last few weeks... I now shot a Martin Tigress, Love it just want a new one for target shooting. I have narrowed the search down to 2 different bows.

1. Martin Cheetah 
2. Diamond Liberty

Pros and cons on either one??? 
Does anyone shoot either of these?


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

Nope, sorry. I did have a Martin Warthog for over 15 years & it did me well. Now, I'm shooting a Mathews.


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Huntinggirl said:


> I am in the process of purchasing a new bow, I have shot a number of different ones over the last few weeks... I now shot a Martin Tigress, Love it just want a new one for target shooting. I have narrowed the search down to 2 different bows.
> 
> 1. Martin Cheetah
> 2. Diamond Liberty
> ...


 
Well make that 3, I am going up instead of coming down, I think I am going to go shoot a Elite Fire this week sometime. Seeing / hearing some real good reviews on this one. May back out the Cheetah then it will be a toss up betwen the Diamond and the Elite.   What's a girl to do....


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

My next bow will be a Matthews. Hope I don't need a second mortgage to get it :lol:


----------



## SpawnSac27 (Mar 3, 2008)

Buy a Matthews!


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

SpawnSac27 said:


> Buy a Matthews!


 

NOOOOO....I cannot add to the list I am suppose to be eliminating it. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

1wildchild said:


> My next bow will be a Matthews. Hope I don't need a second mortgage to get it :lol:


 
Taking out a loan on a bow is what got me looking at Martin's again. lol I really like my Tigress. Just want something different for target (Martin fits the wallet better) But the Elite Fire and the Diamond are both Sharp looking bows. Think it is time to spoil myself.. :evilsmile...Just trying to find a shop that has one in stock so I can go shoot it, only one out of the 6 that I was looking at that I have not shot yet.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Huntinggirl said:


> Well make that 3, I am going up instead of coming down, I think I am going to go shoot a Elite Fire this week sometime. Seeing / hearing some real good reviews on this one. May back out the Cheetah then it will be a toss up betwen the Diamond and the Elite.   What's a girl to do....


 
i didnt think any girl wouldnt chose the diamond :lol:.... intersting.... very intersting....

good luck finding your new bow


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

HunterHawk said:


> i didnt think any girl wouldnt chose the diamond :lol:.... intersting.... very intersting....
> 
> good luck finding your new bow


 
Well of course if it was a different kind of diamond, would not even hesitate  . Leaning more and more to the Elite Fire, just can't find one to shoot anyplace. :help:


----------



## Nealbopper (May 28, 2008)

I know you are getting suggestions from every hunter in the state but i would like you to consider a Darton. They are a Michigan co. and manufactur a large range of bows that feel great. I do not work for Darton, i have owned many of the bows mentioned in earliet threads. Just look them up on the internet and see what they have. You will not be disapointed.


----------



## Princess TT (May 14, 2008)

Nealbopper said:


> I know you are getting suggestions from every hunter in the state but i would like you to consider a Darton. They are a Michigan co. and manufactur a large range of bows that feel great. I do not work for Darton, i have owned many of the bows mentioned in earliet threads. Just look them up on the internet and see what they have. You will not be disapointed.


 
If u don't work for them then u must get a cut....hehehe:lol:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Well it was not on my list, but I finally made my decission. Going to go with the Hoyt Kobalt. Now just have to wait 3 weeks to get it :sad:


----------



## Huntinggirl (Aug 3, 2006)

Nealbopper said:


> I know you are getting suggestions from every hunter in the state but i would like you to consider a Darton. They are a Michigan co. and manufactur a large range of bows that feel great. I do not work for Darton, i have owned many of the bows mentioned in earliet threads. Just look them up on the internet and see what they have. You will not be disapointed.


Nealbopper, how much do you know about Darton's. My dad picked one up at a garage sale a few weeks ago, the sticker is painted over so I have no clue what it is. I do have some pics that I can post later of it.....all I can say is that I know it is old and it is a Darton. He got everything with it IE for 30.00. Does not plan on shooting it, he bought it becuase he thought that he could make a couple dollars on it. It came with Arrows, 2 or 3 finger tip releases, a mechanical release (OLD) a quiver and soft case.....


----------

